# Sindaco



## traveller (Feb 27, 2003)

Some time back I mentioned an old Sindaco watch. I think it was Foggy who asked for pictures of military markings etc. If the pictures show then maybe Foggy has some information about the watch.

Only 32mm diameter with 16mm lug spacing.


----------



## traveller (Feb 27, 2003)

Try again!


----------



## traveller (Feb 27, 2003)

Don't seem to be able to atttach two on the same post so here's the front??


----------



## traveller (Feb 27, 2003)

Or was it someone else??


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

Good clear pic, Traveller, and a nice little watch. It is as I thought - an ATP - Army Time Piece. It is also said by some that ATP may mean Army Temporary Pattern. From what follows, this actually makes sense. World War II period. At the start of the war, we weren't geared up with enough military watches, so suitable civilian brands & modeal were used, and stamped with the ATP markings.

Any chance of a picture dial side, please ?









Cheers

Foggy


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

Thanks - you read my mind









Cheers

Foggy


----------



## traveller (Feb 27, 2003)

Thanks Foggy, that was fast!

I must have been posting the second pic. at the same time as your response.

Do you reckon it's probably from the '40s rather than '50s?

There is also a 4 fig. number between the lugs, a bit worn though, could that be a manufacturers number?


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

Sorry Traveller, in the haste of my first post I was maybe a little misleading.

On reflection, I think the 1950's timeframe is more likely for the ATP's. At the start of WWII, the forces were using GSTP (General Service Temporary Pattern) Pocket Watches. They then took delivery of wrist watches in the form of WWW's (Waterproof wrist watches). So the ATP's are probably post-war.

The number between the lugs is probably from the manufacturer, yes.

Cheers

Foggy


----------



## traveller (Feb 27, 2003)

Thanks again Foggy. My understanding was that the watch is from the 50's so you've confirmed it for me.


----------

